# Glass Memorial CTR



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very cool! Nice trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Way to go PH13! Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome! Such beautiful woods you get to ride through. And an Arab/standardbred? I like!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Dawn, you and your DH are the King 'n Queen of Endurance! A Royal winning pair! 

Super ride :clap:


----------

